

Rapsberry Pi WebIDE – new alpha release - donnut
http://www.adafruit.com/blog/2013/01/08/raspberry-pi-webide-update-to-0-3-0-debug/

======
freehunter
Has anyone used this that can give a mini-review? What benefits does this
offer over any other IDE? Is it stable enough to not get frustrated, and/or is
"alpha" an appropriate name? What are the competitors?

~~~
beagle3
The most important thing is: that it runs comfortably on the Raspberry PI.

I haven't really used it, but it's an education IDE supposed to make
experimenting with the RPi easy and fun, not designed to compete with "real"
IDEs.

